# Premium Member popup ad?



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Just had a Popup ad tonight on my phone?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Doesn’t look like an ad but a survey.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Mike Lang said:


> Doesn’t look like an ad but a survey.


Or an ad disguised as a survey. I got the same thing. Didn't click on it.



I don't think premium members should be getting surveys either.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

Here's the desktop version.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

Quite annoying


----------



## VSPlatform (Oct 1, 2021)

Looking into this one. 

Jeff


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

VSPlatform said:


> Are others seeing this also?
> 
> Jeff


So far it’s here, DBS Talk & AVS.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I'm getting it today on TCF/Chrome.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

FYI - I’ve asked for any future surveys to be disabled for premium members moving forward.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Ok I guess I just answered the survey, hopefully that makes it go away.


----------

